# Dart Frog ID Please



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, I just inherited a pair of these from my father-in-law. He purchased them 6 years ago and has forgotten their name. The problem is even if he did remember I'm sure they're known as something completely different now.

Any ideas? They're definitely not hybrids, and at the time they were by Dendrobates. I feel like it might have been Dendrobates Azuriventris or something.


IMG_3932 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


IMG_3927 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

lol I just googled that name and got an immediate hit. I can't believe I pulled that out of nowhere.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You are a lucky man. Those are some really great frogs, and you'll enjoy them. Way underrated. 




-Hyloxalus


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep! Hyloxalus azureiventris, and if you got a pair, there's going to be a few froggers jealous of your fortune.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh really? I'd never seen them before when he got them, I just figured they were a frog that not many people were interested in.

I know for sure that one is a male and he'd never heard the other call, though he's never raised any tadpoles. If they're something people are interested in I'll have to start trying to breed them 

Thanks guys!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Now the question is whether to keep them in their 18x18x24 I just set up or put them in the big tank with my BH imitators


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, try to breed them. Females are very hard to come by, and seem to be temperature determined. Ideally, keep the tad water very cool, around 60.

I think they could make a good coinhabitant with imitators, just make sure you you take all steps necessary to prevent pathogens/parasites from entering your big tank.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I'm going to keep them separate. They seem like if they do breed, they're pretty prolific. They'll be easier to manage in a smaller tank.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

One of the first species of frogs that I'm in love, but they are heavy males, as mentioned above. I think it's better in a separate tank. Good luck for breeding.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

They are gorgeous frogs, unfortunately, I seem to have 4 males. One is quite a bit larger (all are 3 years old), but have never seen any breeding behavior, or even heard them call.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

From research, not personal experience, it is my understanding that water temperature does not affect the gender ratio of tads. It is believed that the gender is determined by the temperature in the tank when the female is developing the eggs. Basically, the adult pair needs to be cool to have proper gender ratios.

Do a search on them. A lot of the info comes from Stemcellular on the boards here.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeffrey, could you provide us with a link to that info?


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ameerega/81947-hyloxalus-azureiventris-8.html

Here's the thread i was talking about. Posts #73 and 75 both claim gender is determined during embryonic development, and not by tadpole care.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Also, to be fair, i have not heard of a scientific paper being published on the topic, and the one experiment that is referenced in that thread had issues and shut down.
Having said that, Ray is one of the more knowledgeable keepers, especially with the Ameerega clade frogs.

So basically, take it with a grain of salt, because I don't think anyone has done the legwork to prove out his hypothesis.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

If anyone is looking for this species, they are available quite inexpensively here: Hyloxalus Azureiventris - Alpha Pro Breeders

JBear


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Well that would explain why my group of seven all seem to be male. I got them as small tads and reared them in quite chilly water, with no apparent results.


----------

